# ok to hunt my dog at siminole with alligators



## meandmydog (Jan 13, 2009)

first time at siminole is it ok to hunt with dogs because of alligators


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 13, 2009)

depends on where your hunting....let us know and itll give us a better idea on treading waters


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 13, 2009)

This time of year I would think you would be ok.  I have waded chest deep off some of the islands and never saw any.  You could call some locals for better advice.  Wingates lodge or some locals from on here.


----------



## DUD (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## blackduck (Jan 13, 2009)

six two said:


> u retrieve the first one, if u make it then send the dog.



Dang it man.


----------



## DUD (Jan 13, 2009)

meandmygatorbait


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2009)

Unless it is as cold as it`s gonna be for the next few days, I wouldn`t put a dog I cared about out on Seminole. That`s just me though.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless it is as cold as it`s gonna be for the next few days, I wouldn`t put a dog I cared about out on Seminole. That`s just me though.



Same here.  He just might not go home with you.  They will be back out on sunny days.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 13, 2009)

ever heard of top water bait?

But on a serious note, why is team take em not going to a "honey hole".  are yall having to resort to the lakes now?  Not a good sign for your organization. Upper level management problems, i would guess.


----------



## littletime (Jan 13, 2009)

If water temp is way down no worries, but I did see some over new years when it was 70 degrees


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 13, 2009)

I only been to seminole once. Went last year early season for 3 days and didnt see a single gator. Of course they are there, we just never saw any.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 13, 2009)

I would rather be safe than sorry and say NO..


----------



## chase870 (Jan 13, 2009)

faten that dog up to a size that will choke a gator and they will leave it alone


----------



## maker4life (Jan 13, 2009)

No!!


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 13, 2009)

On a serious note, I would not take the dog.  We have being seeing red eyes all year.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 13, 2009)

Post up some kill pics from this year. I want to see how TT compares to DS.

I want to see who the best team is around here.


----------



## DONNY31904 (Jan 13, 2009)

Was hunting 2 weeks ago when it was about 28 degrees..saw about a 10 footer. This was in eufaula..at about 8am....i would not let my lab out of the boat...leave him at home he will still be there when u get back.....i never though i would see one when it was that cold but we did.....


----------



## kingfish (Jan 13, 2009)

I wouldn't.


----------



## AEKDB50 (Jan 14, 2009)

i hunted in mid December at Seminole. I was very hesitant but he needed to work for some ducks and he survived thank God. I didnt see any gators and it was probably in the 50's to 60's outside. I wasn't cold at all so it couldn't have been too cold out the days I went. I guess I will live and learn. I still brought my dog  but it's your dog and your decision. It depends on if he actually needs work also mine just turned 2 so I wanted to bring him. We were all wading by some islands too. Good luck


----------



## lablover0929 (Jan 14, 2009)

Stupid is Stupid does!!!!!!!  You just can't fix stupid!!!!!

Would you let your own children swim with the toothy dino's???????????????

I'm sorry, but your just ignorant!  May God help your soul.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 14, 2009)

lablover0929 said:


> stupid is stupid does!!!!!!!  You just can't fix stupid!!!!!
> 
> Would you let your own children swim with the toothy dino's???????????????
> 
> I'm sorry, but your just ignorant!  May god help your soul.





seeeeeee  yaaaaaa.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes.  I hunt my dog on all but the warmest days.

Now if the sight of an alligator in the spotlight causes you to become concern, then don't bring the dog.  If the weather is COLD, you will see them in the water, as it is warmer, though they won't bother your dog.

If the weather is warm, they will be on the banks sunning, not wanting to go into the chilly water.

One way or the other, you will see gators at the Nole.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

and the risk is always there for the dog to be gone.


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 14, 2009)

Change your name to:

"meandmy_______"


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 14, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Change your name to:
> 
> "meandmy_______"



deaddog


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dog Hunter said:


> and the risk is always there for the dog to be gone.




I've been hunting and living near the lake for 9 years now and haven't heard of a single incident involving a hunter and his dog during the season.

Now I will tell you that a dog was eaten up the Flint river around Oct this year.
http://bainbridgega.com/news/publish/092108gator.shtml

I'll also tell you there are a couple spots on the lake that I will not take my dog no matter what.  These spots are backwater sloughs where I know alot of alligators hang out and there just isn't enough water for them to spread out.  I don't want one to bite on instinct even though they are not hungry.

I think once the gun goes off, any gator in the area is leaving.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a question? Im sure that you have been scouting the lake hard. Have you been seeing any Gators?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

bogeyfree31 said:


> I've been hunting and living near the lake for 9 years now and haven't heard of a single incident involving a hunter and his dog during the season.
> 
> Now I will tell you that a dog was eaten up the Flint river around Oct this year.
> http://bainbridgega.com/news/publish/092108gator.shtml
> ...



I know of a lot of deer and coon dogs that have been lost in the last 35 years to gators in the lake.   Some areas in the lake and creek would probably not happen to even in the summer, but I have no idea where he is going to be hunting and a duck hunter sure is not going to give away his location.


----------



## hogdawg (Jan 14, 2009)

It would have to be cooooold for a few days before I would even think about taking my dog hunting on the lake.  From what I understand, if the water temp is 50 or 60 degrees(can't remember), gators aren't active or actively feeding, but I would be very hesitant either way.  It's just not worth it.


----------



## Donzi (Jan 14, 2009)

Been there many times when it was in the upper 20s and lower 30s and have seen big gators out and about with these temps.  If you enjoy hunting with a dog I wouldnot suggest Seminole.  99 trips out of 100 you probably will come home with your dog but mine is too much of a friend to me to chance that 1 time out of 100.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you guys also leave your dog at home when going into a swamp when the weather is mild since they could be bitten by a snake and die before you get them to the vet?

Or maybe you guys have a dog like the one I saw last year.  Guy missed the bird and the dog swam 200 yards towards our boat chasing every coot off the water.


----------



## RandyS (Jan 14, 2009)

Hunted Seminole this past weekend and there was no problems with the dog and gators. He retrieved 18 ducks and the gators never bothered us. I would take the dog again. No more risk with the gators than with a cottonmouth. JMO


----------



## AEKDB50 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lablover........"Stupid is  Stupid does!!!!!!! You just can't fix stupid!!!!!
Would you let your own children swim with the toothy dino's???????????????
I'm sorry, but your just ignorant! May God help your soul."........



When someone replies with a comment like "May God rest your soul" it implies that one is a man of the lord. Why would you state that someone is ignorant if you are pious? 

 I stated that in my first post that I guess I will live and learn so I knew what i was doing all along. I didn't need someone to bash me for what I did. The man was asking if people take their dogs to Seminole so that's what people posted about. 

Please find me a newspaper article where a dog was taken down by an alligator on lake seminole? I spoke to a man who has guided on Seminole for over 20 years and he also takes his dog along. This man has no reports of gators killing dogs on the lake either.

This being stated I did what I did and posted to inform  "meandmydog" that yes people do bring dogs to the lake. I also told him that the decision to bring his dog depended on if the dog needed work. So this inherently holds an opinion that 
 I supported a skeptical decision to not bring the dog if he didnt need work b/c of gators. 

God bless you


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 14, 2009)

AEKDB50 said:


> Lablover........"Stupid is  Stupid does!!!!!!! You just can't fix stupid!!!!!
> Would you let your own children swim with the toothy dino's???????????????
> I'm sorry, but your just ignorant! May God help your soul."........
> 
> ...



This guy wasn't Aaron Crews was it ?


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 14, 2009)

AEKDB50 said:


> I stated that in my first post that I guess I will live and learn so I knew what i was doing all along. I didn't need someone to bash me for what I did. The man was asking if people take their dogs to Seminole so that's what people posted about.
> 
> Please find me a newspaper article where a dog was taken down by an alligator on lake seminole? I spoke to a man who has guided on Seminole for over 20 years and he also takes his dog along. This man has no reports of gators killing dogs on the lake either.
> 
> ...



http://http://sptimes.com/News/061400/TampaBay/As_kids_watch__alliga.shtml


----------



## DUD (Jan 14, 2009)

Your link didnt work      had too many http's in it!!

here ya go

http://sptimes.com/News/061400/TampaBay/As_kids_watch__alliga.shtml


----------



## maker4life (Jan 14, 2009)

RandyS said:


> Hunted Seminole this past weekend and there was no problems with the dog and gators. He retrieved 18 ducks and the gators never bothered us. I would take the dog again. No more risk with the gators than with a cottonmouth. JMO



Cottonmouths don't look at dogs as food . Gators do .


----------



## maker4life (Jan 14, 2009)

DUD said:


> Your link didnt work      had too many http's in it!!
> 
> here ya go
> 
> http://sptimes.com/News/061400/TampaBay/As_kids_watch__alliga.shtml



That's a different Lake Seminole but the same applies here .


----------



## AEKDB50 (Jan 14, 2009)

That was in middle Florida during one of the hottest months in the summer I believe. The dog in the article was being called by it's owners and it didnt respond. Luckily, my dog is handled by a whistle and knows to come in on a thrill whistle. Also, that dog weighed as much as a toy compared to my lab.

I'm sure somewhere in history a dog has died on Lake Seminole. Yes, alligators do eat dogs, I know this. I was asking for an article related to Seminole in GA. 

The only reason I responded to Lablover is because he didn't understand that we were posting about if we take our dogs to Seminole not his opinion about what I do with my dog.

Personally, I could care less what people believe I should or shouldn't do with my dog. Anyone who knows me knows that my dog is part of my family. Did I put my dog at a risk, yes and I inherently acknowledged that in my original post so I didn't need someone elses opinion of what they thought of me.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 15, 2009)

There's a Lake Seminole in GA ? I thought we were reffering to Florida.  Tell me about Lake Seminole in GA.


----------



## RandyS (Jan 15, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Cottonmouths don't look at dogs as food . Gators do .



No they don't look at them as food, But they might as well because if they get bit by a cottonmouth the outcome will very likely be a really sick, injured or dead dog.


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 15, 2009)

I love hunting down there. You never know what you will see.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 15, 2009)

if you want swim out and get the ducks then i sure wouldnt send my dog. once it happens its to late.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 15, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> if you want swim out and get the ducks then i sure wouldnt send my dog. once it happens its to late.



I'll get in the water there but a dog is like having a flashing neon light announcing the buffet is open . 

In all honesty you could take one ten times and never have trouble but there's a darn good chance that you could take one once and come home without your dog . I guess it just depends on how much you value your dog . I know more than one person that's had to save a dog from a gator .


----------



## gdhall (Jan 16, 2009)

DON'T TAKE YOUR DOG TO SEMINOLE. I gator hunted there this year. There are literally thousands of gators.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 16, 2009)

duckcrazy said:


> I love hunting down there. You never know what you will see.
> View attachment 234074




NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't...never been to Seminole and not seen a gator. Same goes for Eufaula, just in case you guys are interested.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Change your name to:
> 
> "meandmy_______"



Snack


----------



## birddog07 (Jan 22, 2009)

if u don tlike it or u want a new one


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd be sick if I lost my dog to a gator.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 22, 2009)

So how did the hunt go ?


----------



## Jhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

As long as your dog isn't an english bulldog, you should be fine.   I hear Gators love to nail Bulldawgs.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a nuisance alligator trapper on the florida side and I would not take my lab to any of the back water holes . I would only use him on the open lake if it has been frosty for a few mornings and if I have good visability to watch around him . But on the other hand I have had them get downed ducks on pretty cold mornings .


----------

